# DXR3??

## CasimirEffect

Has anyone had any luck setting  up a DXR3 or Hollywood DVD decoder? For some reason I can't for the life of me get the device em8300-0 setup correctly. I'm following the directions here.

----------

## AntFire

I got this working in the end, but it was very painful....

First, to be lazy, I altered em3800/modules/devices.sh so that it didn't

check for DEVFS and just created the device files.

I then edited /etc/devfsd.conf and added the lines you're told to add

in the em8300/modules/README.devfs (or something...) I'm afraid

I can't remember the exact file name.

BE CAREFUL! If you get the entries in devfsd.conf wrong, your system

will most likely not boot correctly.

After that, load the modules and the microcode, and you should be

set to go!   :Smile: 

~AntFire

----------

## Twink

if you use nano, then make sure to use the -w option (no line wrap) I was too hasty when pasting in the stuff into devfsd.conf and it linewraped some stopping my machine booting, wasn't hard to fix but very annoying

----------

## BeHive

 *AntFire wrote:*   

> I got this working in the end, but it was very painful....
> 
> First, to be lazy, I altered em3800/modules/devices.sh so that it didn't
> 
> check for DEVFS and just created the device files.
> ...

 

i did exactly what you did (even edited the devices.sh) but i get a "can't open /dev/em8300-0" message during bootm even though the device IS there.. =\

----------

